# pup on hardwood floors



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

What's the general opinion on puppies being on hardwood/tile floors?

My new guy is 17 weeks. I have tile/hardwood in my downstairs area (where he only goes when supervised), and carpet in the upstairs where he is most of the time. Obviously he doesn't LIVE on the hard surfaces, but he has free run of them when I'm around. I didn't have the hardwood when Mulder was a pup, so this was never a concern before... suddenly I'm starting to wonder if I should be limiting his exposure? 

I don't anticipate any hip/join issues, but I'm thinking proactively here. Is there really any merit to being worried about hard surfaces and developing joints?

Pictures for those who love them:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

No?? I've raised all my pups on hardwood/pergo floors. They are completely fine and they all have good hips (if not excellent) and elbows. As long as the puppy is not going to be jumping up and down all day on it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine is on hardwood for the majority of the time. When he was a baby, I had a bunch of runners thrown down all over so he could get his footing easier. As he got older, I took the runners away, and he has no problem.


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

Oooo the new guy is sooo cute!!!
We have hardwood floors at home - Vegas will walk on them, he doesn't seem to like them too much (he's slipped on them a few times) but he will walk on them. He mostly sticks to the area rug we have. It's quite comical to watch him try and avoid the hardwood. He is so cautious on it now. He will walk over to get his toy and then rather than turning around and walking back to his bed or the rug he will back up until he gets to it and then turn around on it and continue playing.


----------



## Maria99F4 (Dec 30, 2011)

my boy is gonna be 6 months soon. my house is an old school house that was turned into a two bedroom home. the whole house is hard wood and the bathrooms and kitchen are tile. we have area rugs all over and runners for him. he will not walk on the hard wood at all. little sections he will if he is going from rug to rug but other that that he wont. it is so cute though when his legs go out like bambies did on the ice.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My opinion...hillarious! I loved watching him try to take turns or not be able to get footing when he got the runs. Now we have carpet and he just zooms around without a problem.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys- didn't think there was cause to panic, but I wanted to get some other opinions.

He gained his footing pretty quickly, but still slides if he puts on the breaks while running  Doesn't seem to phase him though... certainly doesn't stop him from zipping around the house like a maniac!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Whole house is hardwood. I think if nothing else it builds their confidence (at the expense of the beauty of my floors)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah...I'm going to disagree a bit on this. Not about causing HD but in general...increased slipping and sliding can cause pulls and strains.

I discourage my dogs from racing around on the tile and hardwood floors (as much as possible)  Plus I kind of like to set the inside tone vs outside tone a bit (kind of like with kids, inside voice/outside voice).


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

We have porcelain tile, and have had 4 GSDs on it. No problems. I think it gives them confidence when on surfaces that are slick.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Pergo on all the floors except the bedroom. I put area rugs where needed. I also don't allow zoomies/running in the house.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

My whole downstairs is hardwood or tile with the odd rug here and there. Hasn't been a problem for my 16 week girl. She does this funny sit/slide on them though. When I tell her to sit and stay, she will slowwwwly allow the surface of the floor to slide her front paws all the way down until she's laying. lol


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My house has carpet, tiles and hardwood and 18 steps stairscase. Koda is fine and comfortable in all of them. Although, when we train in the kitchen (tiled flooring) his paws tends to slide a little bit when he's sitting.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't particularly care if they run in the house, so long as they stop when I call them.

Which they do, so, its never been a point of issue for me


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Icon has completely mastered the "slide stop" and the "slide turn" inside.


----------



## RamRod (Nov 27, 2011)

It helped mine learn a good consistent down pretty quick...... Everytime she sat down, her bum slid back on the hardwood and she ended up in the down!

A couple of cheap ikea area rugs has given her a nice play/training area now.

Keeping the nails nice and trim to stop the clicking....


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

When we first got Sophie, we lived in a carpeted apartment. (And don't worry, it wasn't one of those rinky dink little tiny NYC apartments on the 12th floor. It was actually bigger than some houses, and was on the ground, and had a "bark park", as well as all kinds of paths to walk and exercise on.) But once I temporarily moved back in with my mom, most of the house is hardwoods and laminate, but the bedrooms are carpet. Sophie doesn't have a problem running after the Husky on them. She does occasionally slip and fall, but I've never seen her hit her hips, and she's never seemed to have any problems with joints or anything.

I try to keep their "zoomies" to a minimum, but it's not always easy! But that's what we have a 20x20 pen and 5 acres for!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

My entire home is HW floors and I noticed GSD'S (at least mine do) learn quickly and will adapt to it. Never had a problem with it. Mine know to walk more slowly and carefully, and I generally just don't let them run around the house anyway, unless playing with the kids.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

damaya said:


> Icon has completely mastered the "slide stop" and the "slide turn" inside.


Wendy has also mastered these - we keep telling her "Less Claw, More Paw" when she banks a turn and ends up on her side....:wub: Usually when chasing a cat (which is FROWNED upon in her environment)!:smirk:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

We have tile and hardwood everywhere except in our finished basement which is carpeted. Stella does fine on all of them. I think she prefers the carpet as she has better grip. But lately she seems to like to be out in the grass most of the time....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's not cute. you don't want your pup doing that.



Maria99F4 said:


> it is so cute though when his legs go out like bambies did on the ice.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

My pups are now 4 weeks old. I let them walk a bit on HW floors and they were slipping all over the place. A few minutes later, they mastered it and are now WALKING on it  lol


----------

